# Bessy 12 inch Duoclamp Ratchet Clamp/Spreader



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

I just recieved my Bessy 12 inch duoclamp from Amazon today.It completes my set of 4.As my other clamps fall by the wayside they will be replaced with this clamp.I hope to eventually have a set of 12 or 16.The only thing is they are a little pricey $26 but worth every penny This clamp is hands down the most dependable and versatile 12in ratchet clamp on the market.


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

I like that it has jaws on both sides. Not sure about the handle being inline with the clamp, more compact, but might be harder to position. Nah, I guess not.

Anyways, I think I'll just stick to my $3 Harbor Freights. They aren't bad once you fix 'em.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

TwelveFoot said:


> I like that it has jaws on both sides. Not sure about the handle being inline with the clamp, more compact, but might be harder to position. Nah, I guess not.
> 
> Anyways, I think I'll just stick to my $3 Harbor Freights. They aren't bad once you fix 'em.


 How do you fix them?Is it a permanent fix?


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

My main issue with the HF ones, is that the pivot point of the handle is just formed plastic. So when you squeeze the handle reasonably hard that breaks and the handle (orange part) falls out. So I just took them apart, drilled, and put a bolt through. Still not the overall quality of a good brand, but they work, and I'm *cheap*.


----------

